# Missing Preset Sound in 'The Orchestra'



## Symphonic-Explorer (Nov 28, 2019)

I've just bought 'The Orchestra' and 'The Orchestra Complete' upgrade.
Have installed the first and just randomly testing it through Komplete Kontrol.
One of the presets, 'Brass throw-ins 16ths 01', can be auditioned by clicking on it; but selecting and loading it through double-clicking, doesn't produce any sound.

Has anyone else come across this missing preset sound?


----------



## Simon Schrenk (Nov 28, 2019)

Symphonic-Explorer said:


> I've just bought 'The Orchestra' and 'The Orchestra Complete' upgrade.
> Have installed the first and just randomly testing it through Komplete Kontrol.
> One of the presets, 'Brass throw-ins 16ths 01', can be auditioned by clicking on it; but selecting and loading it through double-clicking, doesn't produce any sound.
> 
> Has anyone else come across this missing preset sound?


I've just tested them on my system and they worked fine. Did you try moving the mod wheel up and down? Maybe it was just in a down position so the sound was at its lowest?


----------



## Harzmusic (Nov 28, 2019)

Also that particular preset is meant as a "throw in" in combination with another preset or as additional layer to an existing arrangement.
The first half of the measure is empty, so if you release the keys too early, there will be no notes playing. 
Hold a chord over a whole measure and you should hear the brass come in in the second half.


----------



## Symphonic-Explorer (Nov 28, 2019)

Thank you, Simon! It worked! 

Yes, the mod wheel was down. The sound is not quite instant, either, so if you lift your fingers away from the keys thinking that there is no response, there won't be any sound.


----------



## Symphonic-Explorer (Nov 28, 2019)

Harzmusic said:


> Also that particular preset is meant as a "throw in" in combination with another preset or as additional layer to an existing arrangement.
> The first half of the measure is empty, so if you release the keys too early, there will be no notes playing.
> Hold a chord over a whole measure and you should hear the brass come in in the second half.



Yes, thanks Harzmusic, I discovered that that was so!

I just installed 'The Orchestra Complete', as well, and was getting the same behaviour from the same preset, lol.


----------

